# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Корова - самое важное животное  - криши горакшья ваниджам(цитаты Прабхупады и шастры)

## Kasturika d.d.

Корова — самое необходимое для человека животное, так как коровье молоко способствует развитию человеческого тела и помогает сделать его совершенным. Жизнь в теле можно поддерживать, питаясь разными продуктами, однако коровье молоко способствует развитию тонких тканей мозга человека, что дает ему возможность постичь сложное трансцендентное знание. Цивилизованному человеку надлежит питаться фруктами, овощами, зерном, сахаром и молоком. Бык помогает земледельцу производить зерно и другие продукты, таким образом, в определенном смысле бык является отцом человека, а корова, дающая ему молоко, — его матерью. Поэтому цивилизованному человеку надлежит заботиться о быках и коровах и всячески оберегать их .. https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/5/7

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Хотя корова приносит пользу, потому что может дать основы религии, ее сделали несчастной и лишили теленка. Шудра бил ее по ногам. В глазах у нее стояли слезы. Она была измучена, слаба, и очень хотела поесть хоть немного травы в поле.

Комментарий: 
Следующий признак века Кали — бедственное положение коров. Доение коровы означает получение основ религии в жидком виде. Великие риши и муни в прежние времена жили на одном молоке. Шрила Шукадева Госвами приходил к домохозяину, когда тот доил корову, и просто брал немного молока для своего пропитания. Даже пятьдесят лет тому назад никто не отказывал садху в одном-двух литрах молока, и каждый домохозяин раздавал молоко как воду. Обязанность каждого домохозяина — последователя санатана-дхармы, или ведических принципов, — содержать в своем домашнем хозяйстве коров и быков, и не только ради получения молока, но и во имя соблюдения принципов религии. 

Последователи санатана-дхармы в соответствии с принципами религии поклоняются коровам и почитают брахманов. Молоко коровы необходимо для жертвенного огня, а совершая жертвоприношения, домохозяин может стать счастливым. Теленок не только радует глаз, но и доставляет такое удовольствие корове, что она дает молока столько, сколько может. Но в Кали-югу телят разлучают с коровами как можно раньше, преследуя цели, о которых не стоит даже упоминать на страницах «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Корова стоит со слезами на глазах, шудра-дояр выдаивает ее искусственными методами, а когда молоко кончается, ее отправляют на бойню. Такие греховные действия — причина всех несчастий в современном обществе. Люди не ведают, что творят во имя экономического развития. Под влиянием Кали они будут оставаться во тьме невежества. Вместо того, чтобы стараться установить мир и достичь процветания, они должны сделать счастливыми всех коров и быков. 

 Глупые люди не понимают, как можно заслужить счастье, сделав счастливыми коров и быков, но это закон природы. В этом стоит положиться на авторитет «Шримад-Бхагаватам», усвоив эти правила ради всеобщего счастья .. https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/1/17/3

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Брахманы, коровы, ведическое знание, аскетизм, правдивость, владение умом и чувствами, вера, милосердие, терпение и жертвоприношения являются частями тела Господа Вишну, и на них зиждется религиозная цивилизация.

Комментарий: 
Выражая почтение Личности Бога, мы говорим:

намо брахманйа-девайа
го-брахмана-хитайа ча
джагад-дхитайа кршнайа
говиндайа намо намах

Когда Кришна приходит в этот мир, чтобы установить по-настоящему совершенное общественное устройство, Он лично защищает коров и брахманов (го-брахмана-хитайа ча). Он заботится об этом в первую очередь, потому что защита брахманов и коров — основа человеческой цивилизации, и без нее немыслима счастливая, мирная жизнь. Вот почему асуры всегда стремятся убивать брахманов и коров. Особенно в нынешнюю эпоху, Кали-югу, коров убивают повсеместно, а как только возникает движение за установление брахманской культуры, люди восстают против него. Они считают Движение сознания Кришны своего рода «промыванием мозгов». Разве могут такие завистливые люди безбожной цивилизации быть счастливы? Верховная Личность Бога наказывает их, жизнь за жизнью держа во тьме и низвергая их все ниже и ниже, в жалкие условия адского существования. Движение сознания Кришны положило начало брахманической цивилизации, но, особенно когда это Движение стало развиваться в странах Запада, асуры пытались и пытаются ему препятствовать. И тем не менее мы должны терпеливо развивать это Движение на благо человечества .. https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/10/4/41

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_
 Махабхарата, Анусхасана-Парва:_ "Корова прославляется в шастрах. Корова - источник процветания. В ней нет и примеси греха. Корова всегда снабжает зерном живые существа, а также ингредиентами для жертвоприношения полубогам. Корова - уста жертвоприношения. Она обладает божественным нектаром и отдает его в форме молока. Вся Вселенная склоняется перед ней"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Господь Кришна сказал в Гаруда Пуране:_  Пять лодок есть для тонущего в океане мирского существования: Господь Вишну, Бхагавад-гита, Шримати Туласи-деви, Корова и Экадаши.

_Ригведа:_  Молоко Коровы —это амрита (нектар бессмертия) поэтому защищайте Коров.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Корова - обитель полубогов. Она - олицетворение камадхену (исполняющая желания). Она получает благоприятные лучи всех небесных созвездий. Таким образом, она содержит влияние всех созвездий. Где бы ни находилась корова, там находятся влияние всех небесных созвездий, благословения всех полубогов. Корова - это единственное божественное живое существо, которое имеет сурйа кету нади (канал, соединенный с солнцем), проходящую через ее позвоночник. Вот почему коровье молоко, масло и гхи имеют золотой оттенок. Нади сурйа кету, взаимодействуя с солнечными лучами, производит соли золота в крови коровы. Эта соль присутствует как в молоке коровы, так и в других жидкостных средах ее тела. 
В коровьей моче находится пран шакти (жизненная сила).

Сказано: «Дживанту Авадгхнайах та ме вишсйа душаних». Перевод: «Если дать корове прожить всю жизнь без страха скотобойни, она разрушит яд и токсины».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ш.Б.Комментарий: Молоко сравнивают с эликсиром бессмертия. Разумеется, одно молоко не может сделать человека бессмертным, но оно может продлить жизнь. В наше время люди не придают молоку особого значения и потому живут не очень долго. Хотя в нынешний век люди могут жить до ста лет, продолжительность их жизни сокращается, ибо они не пьют достаточно молока. Это примета Кали-юги. В Кали-югу люди, вместо того чтобы пить молоко, предпочитают убивать животных и поедать их плоть. В наставлениях, которые Верховный Господь дал в «Бхагавад-гите», говорится о го-ракшье, защите коров. Коров следует защищать, получать от них молоко и готовить из этого молока пищу. Человек должен пить много молока, чтобы дольше жить, развивать умственные способности, заниматься преданным служением и в конечном счете обрести милость Верховной Личности Бога. Заботиться о коровах и доить их, чтобы получать молоко, так же важно, как возделывать землю, чтобы выращивать зерно, и рыть колодцы, чтобы добывать воду .. https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/8/6/12

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Криши го-ракшья ваниджам. Криши означает вспахивание или сельское хозяйство, а горакшья – защита коров. Это - столпы общества, на которых держится все человечество_ 
Шиварама Свами: "  Я предлагаю каждому взять эту ответственность. Также как каждый ответственен за воспевание Харе Кришна, поливание Туласи-деви, чтение Бхагаватам. Таким же образом защита коров является частью нашей дхармы .. коровы должны быть защищены должным образом. Но когда дело доходит о настоящей защите коров, хотим ли мы что-то сделать для этого? Хотим ли мы посвятить свои жизни заботе о коровах? Или быть может мы хотим участвовать и поддерживать коров? Поэтому мы должны спросить себя: что же я делаю, чтобы защитить свою мать? Что я делаю, чтобы поддержать защиту коров в моей области? Так как это моя ответственность, мой долг Вайшнава. Выполняю ли я свои дхармические обязанности? 
 Каким образом отдельная личность может защищать коров? " - 
http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...125&Itemid=355

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

"Согласно Ведам, у человека есть семь матерей: родная мать, жена учителя или духовного наставника, жена царя, жена брахмана, корова, кормилица и мать-земля".

Шрила Прабхупада "Кришна. Верховная Личность Бога", стр. 30

----------


## Семён Сгулов

Пройдя эволюционный путь от обитателя вод до
животного, живое существо наконец оказывается в человеческой форме жизни. В
процессе эволюции постоянно действуют три гуны материальной природы. Tе, кто
приходит в человеческую форму через саттва-гуну (гуну благости), в своем последнем животном
воплощении были коровами.

(А. Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада. Комментарий к Шримад Бхагаватам Песнь 5-я Глава 14  текст 30)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Риг-веда:_
Коровы — священны и являются олицетворением добродетели. Они наиболее чистые и обладают самой большой очистительной силой.


_Господь Чайтанья:_ 
«Убийцам коров уготовано гнить в аду столько лет, сколько было волосков на теле коровы».
 «Веды однозначно запрещают убийство коров. Поэтому ни один индус, кем бы он ни был, никогда не станет убивать корову».
Комментарий: 
Ведические писания делают уступку людям, привязанным к мясу. Те, кто любит мясо, могут принести козу в жертву богине Кали, а потом уже есть ее плоть. Мясоедам не позволено покупать мясо на рынке или бойне. Содержание боен ради удовлетворения языка мясоедов ничем не санкционировано. Что же касается убиения коров, то оно полностью запрещено. Поскольку корова считается нашей матерью, как Веды могут санкционировать убийство коров? Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху указал на ошибочность утверждения Кази. В «Бхагавад-гите» (18.44) ясно сказано, что коров необходимо всячески оберегать:  «Обязанность вайшьев — производить сельскохозяйственные продукты, заниматься торговлей и заботиться о коровах». Поэтому нет никаких оснований утверждать, что ведические писания разрешают убийство коров .. https://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/adi/17/159

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«В Ведах и Пуранах говорится, что тот, кто способен оживить живое существо, может убить его ради эксперимента».
«Поэтому иногда великие мудрецы убивали старых коров, а потом, произнося ведические гимны, возвращали им жизнь и молодость».
«Умерщвление и омоложение старых и больных коров — это не убийство, а благодеяние».
«В прошлом были могущественные брахманы, которые могли проводить такие опыты, доказывая силу ведических гимнов, но сейчас, в век Кали, брахманы утратили былую силу. Поэтому убийство коров и быков с целью их омоложения запрещено».

Комментарий: Шастра всегда, во все времена, права. Ведические писания называют корову матерью. Следовательно, она для нас всегда является матерью. Не следует слушать глупцов, которые утверждают, что в ведические времена она была матерью, а сейчас перестала ею быть. Если принимать шастру как авторитет, то следует признать, что корова всегда мать. Она была матерью в ведическую эпоху и остается ею сейчас https://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/adi/17/157

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> «Умерщвление и омоложение старых и больных коров — это не убийство, а благодеяние».


В чём благо ? Что бы старая и больная стала молодой и здоровой ?
А как то что душа должна прожить отведённый ей срок в теле ? Старой она вновь станет.
Как вы поняли этот момент ?  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В чём благо ? Что бы старая и больная стала молодой и здоровой ?
> А как то что душа должна прожить отведённый ей срок в теле ? Старой она вновь станет.
> Как вы поняли этот момент ?


Это очень интересный момент, я тоже задавалась этим вопросом. В своих комментариях Шрила Прабхупада акцентирует внимание на разных моментах подобных жертвоприношений животных. Поэтому, иногда создается впечатление, что из огня выходит совершенно другая джива, а старое животное сразу получает очень высокое рождение ( это лишь мои рассуждения исходя из прочитанного о разных жертвоприношениях)

_Шримад Бхагаватам 11.5.13, комментарий учеников:_ .. в некоторых местах Веды советуют приносить животных в жертву, совершая надлежащие ритуалы, цель которых — умилостивить Верховного Господа, либо одного из полубогов. Разумный человек должен понимать, что убийство животных, не согласованное с четким руководством Вед, осуществляемое по собственной прихоти, есть жестокое насилие, которое нужно прекратить. Если животное приносят в жертву по всем правилам, оно тут же возносится на райские планеты, где обитают полубоги и предки. Эти жертвоприношения осуществляются не для того, чтобы убить животное, но для того, чтобы доказать силу Ведических мантр, благодаря которой существо, приносимое в жертву, мгновенно обретает лучшие условия существования. 
Но в нашу эпоху не найти квалифицированных брахманов, способных верно произносить мантры .. (у меня нет книги сейчас, пока не могу проверить точность цитаты(

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Да, это часто встречается в книгах Прабхупады, про лучшее тело, лучшие условия, но вот что омолодить и оставить в том же теле(но улучшенном), тут наверное нужно найти разьяснения.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Хотя, тут вполне всё очевидно, учитывая саму тему, важность заботы о коровах, помощи им, вылечить их и сохранить им жизнь - действительно благодеяние  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вероятно, были разные варианты жертвоприношений, описывается и как молодое животное выходит из огня, и другие варианты. Еще одно описание:

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Для совершения жертвоприношений необходимо много разных компонентов, и главное - животные. Животных приносят в жертву не для того, чтобы убить, а для того, чтобы достичь цели, с которой совершается жертвоприношение. Разумеется, животное, принесенное в жертву на огне, погибает, но ведические гимны, исполняемые опытными жрецами, дают ему возможность сразу же получить новое тело..https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/2/6/23

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да, это часто встречается в книгах Прабхупады, про лучшее тело, лучшие условия, но вот что омолодить и оставить в том же теле(но улучшенном), тут наверное нужно найти разьяснения.


Из этого стиха можно увидеть, что были различные виды этих жертвоприношений:

 ШБ 5.7.5 Исполненный веры в Верховного Господа, царь Бхарата совершал различные жертвоприношения: агни-хотру, даршу, пурнамасу, чатурмасью, пашу-ягью [жертвоприношение коня] и сома-ягью [во время которой в качестве подношения используется напиток сома-раса]. Иногда эти жертвоприношения совершались по полному ритуалу, а иногда — по сокращенному, но и в том и в другом случае их проводили в строгом соответствии с правилами чатурхотры. Так Махараджа Бхарата поклонялся Верховной Личности Бога.
Комментарий: 
Животных, в частности коней и коров, приносили в жертву не для того, чтобы их убить, а чтобы проверить правильность проведения обряда. При этом животное, принесенное в жертву огню, сразу же получало новое тело. Как правило, в жертву приносили старое животное, и оно выходило из жертвенного огня в молодом теле. Кроме этих жертвоприношений были еще и другие, не связанные с закланием животных. Что касается нынешней эпохи, то сейчас приносить в жертву животных запрещено .. https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/5/7/5

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_"Свет Бхагаваты",_ Шрила Прабхупада:
 Общество и каждый человек в отдельности будет процветать, если станут защищать коров и заботиться об их пропитании. Коровье молоко нужно, чтобы восстанавливать энергию человека, а экономика общества зависит от достатка злаков, молока и хорошего их распределения. Господь Кришна на своем примере показал, как важно защищать коров. Молоко называют гораса или сок из тела коровы, из молока мы можем получить много важных продуктов. Убийство коров - это в высшей степени самоубийственная политика. Если мы желаем развития духовности в обществе, надо занять разумных людей в управлении обществом, а для развития тонких тканей мозга нужны витамины, полученные из молока. Самый разумный класс людей называется сословием брахманов. Общество в духовном знании не продвинется вперед без брахманов, и ни один мозг не усвоит тонкие знания без тонких тканей. Чтобы развивались тонкие ткани нужно молоко и молочные продукты.
 Защита коров - это средство для обеспечения высшего блага для человечества.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Убийство коров - это в высшей степени самоубийственная политика. Если мы желаем развития духовности в обществе ...


К превеликому сожалению нынешнее общество зачастую и не желает чего-то большего. Вот тут Ямуначарья пр. в самом конце приводит комментарий Шридхара Свами (Шрила Прабхупада тоже нередко цитирует этого ачарью в своих трудах), где тот говорит, что демонические ритуалы проводятся с использованием животных (и даже более того) субстанций (http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post145388):

"Демоны, выполняя такие нечестивые и низкие действия полностью поглощены иллюзией, и упорно совершают омерзительные деяния дьявольской природы с нечистыми умами, в нечистом состоянии, используя такие нечистые ингредиенты _как кровь и жир_ от убийства животных, и также людей, в неблагоприятное время, такое как полночь, в неблагоприятные дни, такие как затмения, полнолуние и новолуние в своей дьявольской одержимости и вожделении власти»."

Следовательно, содержание боен выгодно демоническим личностям. Получается, что если корова - это ближайшая к человеческой форма жизни, то следующее после нее по качеству мясо - человеческое, каннибализм. Пропагандируя пользу употребления в пищу коровьего мяса и вред молока и молочных продуктов, демонические натуры хитрым образом подталкивают людей ко все большим и большим злодеяниям... Это ужасно! Не буду глубоко погружаться в эту тему, прошу прощения за полу-оффтоп. Но не смог не написать об этом. 

Меня очень печалит эта тенденция. Ведь человек, стремящийся быть цивилизованным (а не шакт, дикарь из джунглей) должен избегать подобного IMHO.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дикарь так и останется дикарем, пока преданные не донесут до него настоящее духовное знание.
Я вижу большую проблему в том, что преданные мало говорят о пользе коров и молока. Преданные перестали пить горячее молоко, как это было всегда заведено при Шриле Прабхупаде, родители перестали давать горячее молоко своим детям, и, о ужас, некоторые  стали даже говорить о "вреде молока", и о том, что корова является не более важным животным, чем собака... Это явная адхарма, демоническая тенденция. И с этим срочно нужно что-то делать.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ШБ Комментарий: 
Панча-гавья, или пять продуктов, которые дают коровы — а именно молоко, простокваша, топленое масло, моча и навоз, — необходимы во всех обрядах, совершаемых по ведическим правилам. Коровья моча и навоз считаются чистыми, поэтому можно себе представить, сколь важны для людей коровы, если даже эти продукты их жизнедеятельности обладают ценностью. Вот почему Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, прямо говорит о важности го-ракшьи, заботы о коровах. Цивилизованные люди, которые следуют системе варнашрамы, особенно те из них, кто принадлежит к сословию вайшьев и занимается сельским хозяйством и торговлей, непременно должны оберегать коров. Но, к несчастью, люди в век Кали обладают дурными качествами (мандах) и к тому же введены в заблуждение ложными представлениями о жизни (суманда- матайах), поэтому они убивают коров тысячами. Так они лишают себя удачи в духовной жизни и природа наказывает их, насылая на них неизлечимые болезни, вроде рака, и вовлекая их в частые войны — то гражданские, то между государствами. До тех пор пока общество будет спокойно взирать на то, как коров ежедневно уничтожают на бойнях, о мире и процветании на земле не может быть и речи .. https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/8/8/11

----------


## baladasa

ШБ 1.17.9

О сын Сурабхи, тебе не о чем больше горевать. Не нужно бояться этого низкого шудры. О мать корова, пока я живу, правлю и усмиряю всех злокозненных людей, у тебя нет причин для слез. Все у тебя будет хорошо.

Комментарий: Защитить быков, коров и всех остальных животных можно только в том случае, если государством руководит правитель, подобный Махарадже Парикшиту. Махараджа Парикшит обращался к корове как к матери, потому что был дваждырожденным царем-кшатрием, обладавшим высокой культурой. Сурабхи — это коровы, обитающие на духовных планетах и находящиеся под особым покровительством Самого Господа Шри Кришны. Как люди созданы по образу и подобию Верховного Господа, так и коровы созданы по образу и подобию коров сурабхи духовного царства. В материальном мире человеческое общество всячески защищает человека, но в нем не существует закона, защищающего потомков сурабхи, которые способны полностью обеспечить людей всем необходимым, снабжая их чудесной пищей — молоком. Но Махараджа Парикшит и Пандавы полностью сознавали значение коровы и быка и готовы были строго, вплоть до лишения жизни, наказать убийцу коровы. Несколько раз организовывались кампании в защиту коров, но в отсутствие благочестивых правителей и соответствующих законов корова и бык остаются незащищенными. Человеческое общество должно осознать значение коровы и быка и всячески защищать этих особых животных, следуя примеру Махараджи Парикшита. Если мы будем покровительствовать коровам и брахманической культуре, Господь, который очень милостив к коровам и брахманам (го-брахмана-хитайа), будет доволен нами и дарует нам истинный мир.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Я вижу большую проблему в том, что преданные мало говорят о пользе коров и молока. Преданные перестали пить горячее молоко, как это было всегда заведено при Шриле Прабхупаде ...


О, спасибо большое, что напомнили! Нужно возобновить (еще неполный год назад я пил каждый вечер). 

Мне нравится молоко с небольшим количеством меда и куркумы. Хоть и говорят, что на ночь сладкое - это вожделение, но IMHO если немножечко, то можно  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> О, спасибо большое, что напомнили! Нужно возобновить (еще неполный год назад я пил каждый вечер). 
> 
> Мне нравится молоко с небольшим количеством меда и куркумы. Хоть и говорят, что на ночь сладкое - это вожделение, но IMHO если немножечко, то можно


Шрила Прабхупада любил пить молоко и днем, и вечером, и утром, но, согласно аюрведе, не стоит пить непосредственно перед сном. Тут важные знания о ценных качествах молока: 
http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/milk/

----------


## Дамир

Мёд не добавляют в горячее молоко, только сахар.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Шрила Прабхупада любил пить молоко и днем, и вечером, и утром, но, согласно аюрведе, не стоит пить непосредственно перед сном. Тут важные знания о ценных качествах молока: 
> http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/milk/


Спасибо большое. Сохранил, прочитаю.




> Мёд не добавляют в горячее молоко, только сахар.


Да, спасибо что напомнили! Это моя страсть к сладкому толкала меня на такой поступок... (О пользе я не думал - мне лишь бы сладким было  :smilies: ) 

Мой дед был пасечником и рассказывал, что мед при температуре свыше всего 35 градусов Цельсия уже начинает терять свои полезные свойства... Поэтому, соответственно, если его добавлять в горячее молоко или чай, то там наверняка останется уже не мед, а просто одни углеводы, "медовый сахар" (фруктоза и пр.)

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Дикарь так и останется дикарем, пока преданные не донесут до него настоящее духовное знание.


Я еще вот что хотел сказать... Дорогая матаджи, к превеликому сожалению подобного рода личности вряд ли поначалу способны воспринять трансцендентное знание. Если люди доходят до того, что проводят какие-либо ритуалы с использованием даже животной крови и пр. продуктов (об иных формах, более высших, я говорить уже не буду), то ИМХО там часто идет уже как бы "сознательное" пребывание в невежестве (т.е. это не невинно невежественные грешники, а идейные). 

Это примерно то же самое, что в Индии называется черной тантрой. Я читал в книжке, что подобный человек во время полового акта с женщиной высасывает из нее прану (вплоть до смерти несчастной). Будет ли подобный человек, если он способен убить женщину и питаться ее энергией, сострадать несчастной корове? Многие из них же знают о карме, о реинкарнации, а к Кришне они просто не хотят. Они хотят сделать свое физическое тело вечным любой ценой - в т.ч. используя энергию других, даже себе подобных живых существ. (А коли не получается сделать мясо, кожу и кости вечными, то перелезают из одного тела в другое - и так до конца кальпы, пока их не сметет со всем). Злые йоги-мистики. Т.е., собственно, демоны, о которых говорит Прабхупада в своих комментариях. 

Я уверен, что именно подобные личности и вдохновляют ученых (влияя на их умы) на агитацию за употребление мяса и против употребления в пищу молока... Простите, пожалуйста, что немного оффтоп, но так печально об этом помнить, просто слов нет. Но теоретически, конечно, даже такой демон может стать преданным когда-то (может быть не за одну жизнь).

P.S. А, самое главное забыл! Знание они может поначалу не воспримут. Или будут перекручивать его под себя. Но, уверен, они способны воспринять киртан и, в особенности, прасад! Мясоедам нужно пропагандировать жареный панир. Джай Харибол!!!  :yahoo:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Вот еще по теме топа. Когда я это увидел, я был поражен... Ученые специально выводят подобных мутантов, дабы увеличить количество мяса. Уверен, что Шриле Прабхупаде было очень больно наблюдать подобное, когда он прибыл в страны Запада.

Коровы-бодибилдеры: http://www.agrobook.ru/blog/user/edi...tyy-bodibilder

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Мёд с молоком едят вприкуску, а не добавляют в молоко.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я еще вот что хотел сказать... Дорогая матаджи, к превеликому сожалению подобного рода личности вряд ли поначалу способны воспринять трансцендентное знание...
> 
> Это примерно то же самое, что в Индии называется черной тантрой. :


Вячеслав, не стоит обсуждать эти невежества на форуме Кришны, лучше говорить о благостных практиках, очищающих. Простите, но я пропустила ваши тамасичные описания, избегаю читать подобное.




> Мой дед был пасечником и рассказывал, что мед при температуре свыше всего 35 градусов Цельсия уже начинает терять свои полезные свойства...


При температуре мед не просто теряет свои качества, а приобретает ядовитые качества, согласно Аюрведе. Но это уже другая тема)

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Прошу прощения, матаджи. Буду стараться, чтобы подобное больше не повторялось. Вы можете попросить администратора подчистить тему - я не обижусь)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Прошу прощения, матаджи. Буду стараться, чтобы подобное больше не повторялось. Вы можете попросить администратора подчистить тему - я не обижусь)


Вячеслав, кто-то может быть не согласен со мной, поэтому модераторы сами решат.

Шрила Прабхупада позитивно проповедовал, например, он не разрешал ученикам размещать картинки с насилием, с убийством коров и быков. Тамас нам точно не помощник в проповеди)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Корова - источник процветания. В ней нет и примеси греха.


Как понять, что нет и примеси греха?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Как понять, что нет и примеси греха?


Мое понимание такое, что в её теле и субстанциях нет и примеси греха, все они очищающие.
Речь не о дживе.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Хм... Разве передняя часть коровы не оскверняет?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Хм... Разве передняя часть коровы не оскверняет?


Мы слышали что-то такое от преданных, но не встречали подтверждающих цитат.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

http://iscowp.org - International Society for Cow Protection
Сайт международного общества защиты коров.
Наверное, должна быть такая политическая (в каждой стране) которая защищает коров. Хотя бы коров (другие животные - ладно уж). Чтобы был запрет на развод коров ради мяса. Убийство их, продажу мяса коров/быков/буйволов...
Но это невозможно - Яхве разрешил кушать коровок. И ничего не поделаешь. Всё что сказал Яхве ("Бог") Моисею - "истина".

Немного не по теме. Но я пытался "защищать коров" в одном учебном заведении...
Пришла мне повестка из военкомата. Сказали: давай учись или работай, а то в армию заберём.
Долго я не имел времени думать. Пошёл на курсы в "университет пищевых технологий" - ну, думаю, - на молочные технологии... (то, что там была химия, и мне оказалась ближе "алхимия" (также как и метафизика вместо физики в другом учебном заведении) - это другая тема :-) )

На кафедре молочных технологий я хотел подарить книгу про Кришну (ну он ведь защищает коров... Кришна, коровы, молоко... Торсунова как раз читал, - с этого многие преданные начинают... Тем более что дома почти каждый день было мясо - о чём ещё думать как не о еде?). Но зав кафедры подарок почему то не приняла. 
Но суть не в этом. поскольку я туда ходил пару раз в неделю на эти курсы химии (если б знал что будет именно химия - не пошёл бы, но уже заплатили...) то вскоре стало всем понятно что я против убийства коров, за вегетарианство... а в университете, тем ни менее, есть целое направление - мясные технологии... Даже молочные и мясные - вместе, на одном факультете... (об этом тоже говорил Торсунов - сейчас мясо и молоко вместе, а раньше было отдельно)...
Нескольким людям я подарил Бхагавад-Гиту. Кому-то сказал, что вот... убийцы коров попадают в ад :-)...
Что было, что было :-) 
Читаю в новостях - в этом университете произошёл "рейдерский захват" - сменили ректора. Добавили "экологию" к мясу... И косметику :-) Ну разумеется, Кришна - всепривлекающий, - красота. Всё логично... Красивое экологичное мясо :-) (http://nuft.edu.ua/page/view/fakultety-ta-kafedry)

Конечно не смешно. Если "покопать" сайты министерств - государственные закупки - то *на мясо тратится из госбюджета (то есть из наших налогов!) - миллионы!*

Я - против такого...

Давайте создадим петицию за то, чтобы госучреждения не брали деньги с наших налогов - с нас - на мясо?

Ведь что такое налог? Это деньги кшатрию (политику, президенту, министру...), для того, чтобы он защищал дхарму, то есть коров, животных. Есть же закон - запрет жестокого поведения с животными... Но он не выполняется.

То есть когда мы платим налоги - мы ухудшаем свою карму - деньги идут на адхарму - на убийство коров, на другое мясо... Это факт... :-(

Министры здравоохранения разрешают мясо. "Докторская колбаса"... Детям в школах так и пишут в учебниках - "надо кушать мясо"... - "Рекомендовано министерством образования"... что это за министры? Это не образование, это - невежество. Министерства ведут в ад...

Налог должен тратиться на защиту коров и прочих животных от мясокомбинатов. Вот если бы я был каким-то Порошенко, я бы взял эти все войска, которые воюют в ДНР/ЛНР, да и направил бы их на мясокомбинаты. И прикрыл бы их. И все эти магазины, которые продают мясо...

А ведь Прабхупада говорит, что причина войн - в том что люди убивают животных на мясокомбинатах... Не будет мясокомбинатов - не будет войн. ( иногда я думаю, что я имею кшатрийские качества :-) )

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Международный вегетарианский союз, IVU (англ. International Vegetarian Union) — международная общественная организация, цель которой — популяризация вегетарианства.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Междун...ий_союз

http://www.ivu.org

Ахи?мса — поведение и образ действий, при которых первым требованием является ненанесение вреда — ненасилие. Ахимса определяется как поведение, ведущее к уменьшению зла в мире, направленное против самого зла, а не против людей его творящих (отсутствие ненависти). Ахимса, непричинение вреда, состоит в неубиении, ненасилии, непричинении вреда всему живому (людям, животным, растениям) никогда и никаким образом — ни мыслью, ни словом, ни делом.
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ахимса

Корова почитается как свяще?нное животное в индуизме, джайнизме, зороастризме, также почиталась ранее в Древнем Египте, Древней Греции и Древнем Риме. Употребление говядины и даже забой коров в индуизме является табу. 
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Священная_корова

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Уважаемые участники форума, эта тема *для цитат* Шрилы Прабхупады и шастр о важности Коровы и Молока! Не нужно ее забивать воспоминаниями о своей жизни. Для этого создавайте темы в другом разделе, пожалуйста.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ Вы должны обучать их тому, как использовать молоко. Если корова счастлива, она будет давать молока вдвойне. Если корова знает, что ее убьют, то она всегда находится в подавленном состоянии. Поэтому она даёт недостаточно молока.

Итак, в Шримад Бхагаватам сказано, что во время Махараджи Юдхиштхиры, коровы были настолько счастливы, что молоко само текло из их вымени. И дело доходило до того, что даже пастбища были влажными от молока. Поэтому, если вы убиваете коров, то вы просто используете кровь не так, как нужно, потому что молоко это также трансформация крови. Поэтому если вы принимаете достаточно молока, готовите замечательные блюда, то это настолько же питательно, как если бы вы ели мясо. Поэтому человек должен знать, как держать корову живой, но в то же время получать благо от её крови. Поэтому в Бхагават-Гите вы находите эти слова:

го-ракшйа 
/БГ 18.44/

го-ракшйа – этих животных нужно защищать. Другие животные не упоминаются. Там говорится го – корова. Поэтому мясоеды они могут поедать каких-то не важных животных. Но коров нужно защищать. Таково наставление.

Но в западных странах, особенно коров, убивают в большом количестве. Поэтому, как реакция на это начинаются войны, преступления, и потом люди сокрушаются в этом и раскаиваются. И они будут раскаиваться всё больше и больше.

Джаятиртха: Таким образом войны и преступления являются непосредственным результатом убийства коров.

Шрила Прабхупада: О да. О да. Эти реакции, все эти кризисы, которые имеют место. Сейчас они даже убивают своих собственных детей. Мы видим, насколько это преступно, они убивают своих детей в своём чреве. Но природа будет отвечать на это. Вы не независимы. Поэтому если вы действуете независимо, тогда вам придётся страдать. Вы не можете избежать законов природы.

Источник: http://prabhupada.com.ua/lection%207...7_75.html#mlko

----------


## baladasa

Прошу прощения, код для ссылок {URL="http://prabhupada.com.ua/lection 77/Beseda S Zurnalistom Chicago 05_07_75.html#mlko") Источник:{/URL}
кавычки заменить на квадратные []  Источник

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не поняла, что нужно сделать(

----------


## baladasa

Простите что не пояснил, когда вставляете ссылку, можно допечатать URL и др. как показано в примере, и тогда ссылки будут открываться по клику, не надо будет копировать строку в буфер обмена и затем вставлять в адресную строку браузера. Еще в форме где печатаем сообщения есть кнопка под названием ссылка, если ее нажать откроется форма в которую вначале вставляется скопированная заранее ссылка а затем печатаем название, например как у вас Источник.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Простите что не пояснил, когда вставляете ссылку, можно допечатать URL и др. как показано в примере, и тогда ссылки будут открываться по клику, не надо будет копировать строку в буфер обмена и затем вставлять в адресную строку браузера. Еще в форме где печатаем сообщения есть кнопка под названием ссылка, если ее нажать откроется форма в которую вначале вставляется скопированная заранее ссылка а затем печатаем название, например как у вас Источник.


Большое спасибо за пояснения, буду осваивать!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"  Так как это материальный мир, мир двойственности, то здесь есть добро и зло. И поэтому вы должны искоренять зло. Поэтому иногда необходима сила... Когда враг ввергается, и вы убиваете, то это убийство; и убийство бедных животных, которые дают молоко, вы пьёте молоко вашей матери, вы убиваете эту мать. Разница между двумя этими видами убийства очень большая. Это не одно и то же.

В соответствии с ведической цивилизацией корову нужно особенным образом защищать. Почему рекомендуется защищать коров. Так не говорят о других животных. Когда необходимо убивать животных в соответствии с Ведической цивилизацией, мясоедам позволяют иногда убивать каких-то незначительных животных, например, оленей, козлов, и свиней. Это предназначено для мясоедов, не для всех. И есть личности, которые хотят есть мясо. Для них даются эти не важные животные. Но корова это очень важное животное. Из коровьего молока вы получаете очень много питательной пищи.

Итак, независимо от религиозных убеждений, даже с экономической точки зрения, убийство коров не является правильным. И с нравственной точки зрения, это нехорошо. Потому что вы пьёте коровье молоко. Корова является вашей матерью.

В соответствии с Ведической цивилизацией у человека есть семь матерей. Адхаумата это наша настоящая мать. Затем гуру-падни, означает супруга гуру, учителя. Она также является нашей матерью. Потому что наш учитель является нашим отцом. Адхау  мата гуру падми брамани. Супруга брамана, она является матерью. Адхау  мата гуру падни брамани. Раджа патника – царица. Супруга царя, она также является матерью. Затем корова является матерью, потому что вы пьёте её молоко. Адхау  мата гуру падни брамани раджа патника татри.  Татри означает кормилица. Кормилица также является матерью. Потому что вы сосёте грудь кормилицы. Поэтому в соответствии с Ведической цивилизацией, у человека есть семь матерей. Вы не можете убивать свою мать. Это не хорошая философия. И кто может отвергнуть, что корова не является матерью? Кто посмеет сказать такое? Вы пьёте коровье молоко каждое утро.  Христос говорил не убий. Нужно полностью прекратить убийство. Ведическая литература немного более либеральна. В ней не говорится не убий. Но в ней говорится, по крайней мере, не убивайте коров. Полностью прекратить это невозможно. Ведическая мудрость знает это. Но по крайней мере, не убивайте коров. Это цивилизация... 
http://prabhupada.com.ua/lection 77/...6_75.html#PR13 (ура, получилось! Спасибо, Валерий  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ГОРЯЧЕЕ МОЛОКО – САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ НАПИТОК 

По поводу того, что тебе необходимо теплое питье во время работы: молоко лучше всего. Возьми горячее молоко и немного сахару, хорошенько размешай и выпей, пока оно еще горячее — так чтобы ты мог терпеть — и покрыто пузырьками. Это самый лучший в мире горячий напиток. Можешь еще приготовить халаву. Это тоже очень хорошо для холодного климата. Добавь в нее изюм, миндаль и т.д. 

_письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Шивананде, 4 мая 1969_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Пушта Кришна Махараджа предположил: «А не могло ли быть так, что в том конкретном времени и месте Бог сказал: «Ешьте коров»? Ведь в «Бхагавад-гите» он говорит о го-ракшье, защите коров. Можно ли сказать, что оба этих наставления должны считаться вечными?» 
«Го-ракшья, суть в том, что коровье молоко обладает огромной ценностью, — ответил Прабхупада. — Поэтому говорится о го-ракшье. Кришна не запрещает есть мясо. Нигде не говорится в открытую, что мясоедение запрещено. Но употребление в пищу мяса — это проявление тамаса. Он говорит о го-ракшье ради нашего блага. Если мы будем защищать коров, то всегда будем иметь молоко, полезное для здоровья и развивающее тонкие ткани мозга. В конечном итоге все это поможет нам глубже проникнуть в сферу понимания духовных материй. В то время как мясоеды очень черствые люди. Они не могут понять утонченной философии жизни. Мясоедение не очень благоприятно. Но шудры, а также те, кто относятся к еще более низким классам, принимают его в пищу. Но они едят мясо других животных, не коровы». 
30 мая 1976 года

_Трансцендентный дневник, Хари Шаури Прабху_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Гость: Мы были очень заинтересованы в ваших комментариях по молочной промышленности в частности, Д-р Харрап отвечает за молочные исследования. Как вы связываете ваш сильный интерес к молочным продуктам с современным мышлением о холестерине и подобным проблемам? Это вас не беспокоит?

Сатсварупа: Эти современные теории, что молоко в действительности вредно.

Шрила Прабхупада: Молоко вредно? как оно вредно? Если оно вредно, то почему вы даёте молоко ребёнку?

Д-р Харрап: Здесь есть определённая разница, в том молоке, которые мы получаем от коров, которое имеет низкую пропорцию того, что мы называем полиненасыщенными жирными кислотами, всего лишь около 2%, в то время как в человеческом молоке, его около 10 или 12%. Это более высокий уровень. Итак, молоко от коров, которые являются жвачными, очень сильно отличается от молока, которое мы получаем не от жвачных, и конечно же люди являются не жвачными.

Шрила Прабхупада: Но я думаю, что есть книга, «Чудеса Молока», написанная одним американским джентльменом. Он высоко оценил молоко и молочные продукты. Подобным образом, мы индийцы, мы уделяем, очень, очень большую важность молоку и молочным продуктам.
Шрила Прабхупада - ученикам:  У вас есть наше изображение, Кришна ворующий масло?

Д-р Харрап: И мы делаем некоторую довольно интересную работу в лаборатории по молочным исследованиям, с целью сделать молоко жвачных, коровье молоко, больше таким как человеческое молоко таким образом, с помощью особых технологий кормежки коров.

Шрила Прабхупада: Да, молоко, означает коровье молоко. Молоко означает молоко коровы, потому что вы найдёте в этой книге, что

криши-го-ракшйа
/БГ 18.44/

Го означает корова. Защита коров, коровье молоко важно, а не молоко других животных.

Д-р Харрап: Да, а что насчет человеческого молока?

Шрила Прабхупада: Человеческое молоко естественно..
Молоко коровы очень важно, потому что Кришна сказал:

Чару:
крши-го-ракшйа-ваниджйам
ваишйа-карма свабхава-джам
паричарйатмакам карма
шудрасйапи свабхава-джам 
/БГ 18.44/

"Перевод: Земледелие, защита коров и торговля — таковы занятия, соответствующие природе вайшьев, шудры же предназначены для того, чтобы заниматься физическим трудом и служить другим...".

Шрила Прабхупада: Итак, Кришна… Мы следуем руководству Кришны. Кришна так любит коров, коровье молоко, коровье масло, что Он крал масло коров.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шри Кришна сказал, обращаясь к полубогам:
"Веды - это Мои слова, брахманы - Мой рот,
 коровы - Мое тело, вы, полубоги,- части Моего тела, 
а Мои преданные - это жизнь Моего сердца. 
Чтобы защитить всех, Я низойду на Землю".
_из Вену-гиты_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шримад Бхагаватам, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:_

Защитить быков, коров и всех остальных животных можно только в том случае, если государством руководит правитель, подобный Махарадже Парикшиту.
 Махараджа Парикшит обращался к корове как к матери, потому что был дваждырожденным царем-кшатрием, обладавшим высокой культурой.

 *Сурабхи*— это коровы, обитающие на духовных планетах и находящиеся под особым покровительством Самого Господа Шри Кришны. Как люди созданы по образу и подобию Верховного Господа, так и коровы созданы по образу и подобию коров*сурабхи*духовного царства. В материальном мире человеческое общество всячески защищает человека, но в нем не существует закона, защищающего потомков*сурабхи*, которые способны полностью обеспечить людей всем необходимым, снабжая их чудесной пищей — молоком. Но Махараджа Парикшит и Пандавы полностью сознавали значение коровы и быка и готовы были строго, вплоть до лишения жизни, наказать убийцу коровы. Несколько раз организовывались кампании в защиту коров, но в отсутствие благочестивых правителей и соответствующих законов корова и бык остаются незащищенными. Человеческое общество должно осознать значение коровы и быка и всячески защищать этих особых животных, следуя примеру Махараджи Парикшита. 
 Если мы будем покровительствовать коровам и брахманической культуре, Господь, который очень милостив к коровам и брахманам, будет доволен нами и дарует нам истинный мир.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Верховный Господь сказал: "Брахманы, коровы и беззащитные существа составляют Мое тело. 
Только люди, которых собственные грехи лишили рассудка, считают их отличными от Меня. Такие люди подобны разъяренным змеям, и посланцы Ямараджи, карающего грешников, как ястребы, с остервенением разрывают их на куски"._

Комментарий: 
В «Брахма-самхите» говорится, что беззащитные существа — это коровы, брахманы, женщины, дети и старики. Из этих пяти видов живых существ в данном стихе особо выделены брахманы и коровы, поскольку Господь всегда печется о благе брахманов и коров, что упоминается в обращенной к Нему молитве. Поэтому здесь Господь призывает людей не причинять вреда беззащитным живым существам, и в первую очередь коровам и брахманам...
_Шримад Бхагаватам 3.16.10_

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Шрила Прабхупада любил пить молоко и днем, и вечером, и утром, но, согласно аюрведе, не стоит пить непосредственно перед сном. Тут важные знания о ценных качествах молока: 
> http://ayurvedika.ru/blog/milk/


недавно выпил перед сном холодное молоко - потом болел живот и чувствовал недомогание...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

"Почтительное отношение к коровам и брахманам и преклонение перед ними является отличительным признаком по-настоящему цивилизованного человека. Поклоняясь Богу, следует помнить о том, что Господь очень любит коров и брахманов (намо брахманйа-девайа го-брахманйа-хитайа ча). Общество, не воспитывающее в своих членах почтения к коровам и брахманам, обречено. Невозможно рассчитывать на духовный прогресс, не взращивая в себе брахманских качеств и не заботясь о коровах. Забота о коровах обеспечивает изобилие молочных продуктов, без которых немыслима высокоразвитая цивилизация. И наоборот, употребление в пищу мяса коров пятнает всю цивилизацию. Только цивилизация, стремящаяся к духовному прогрессу, заслуживает называться арийской. Вместо того чтобы убивать коров и питаться их плотью, цивилизованные люди должны производить различные молочные продукты, что улучшает положение дел в обществе. Только следуя принципам брахманской культуры, можно развить в себе сознание Кришны".

ШБ 6.18.52.ком

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> недавно выпил перед сном холодное молоко - потом болел живот и чувствовал недомогание...


Да холодное молоко никому не полезно. На форуме доктор объяснял: "Употребление холодного молока, наряду с другими факторами, может привести к ревматизму, ревматоидному артриту (amavata) и к другим болезням"
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2972 
_Как и когда Шрила Прабхупада пил молоко?_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Отрывок из лекции по Бхагават-Гите, 1.31
(24 июля 1973, Лондон)
*Шрила Прабхупада*:
В Индии, в деревнях до сих пор существует такая система среди бедных людей: если крестьянин не может содержать корову, он не будет жениться. Джару и гару. Джару значит жена, и, гару значит корова. Итак, человек может содержать жену, если он в состоянии также держать корову. Так как, если он содержит жену, сразу же появятся дети. Но если вы не сможете давать им коровье молоко, дети будут рахитичными, не очень развитыми. Они должны пить достаточно молока. Поэтому корова считается матерью. Так как одна мать даёт рождение ребенка, другая мать дает молоко. Поэтому каждый должен быть обязан матери корове, так как она даёт молоко.
 Итак, в соответствии с шастрой, существует семь матерей..
Люди должны заботится о матери корове. Но они не заботятся о матери. Поэтому они греховны. Они должны страдать. У них будет война, засуха, голод. Как только люди становятся греховными, сразу же автоматически приходит наказания от природы. Вы не можете этого избежать.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Шрила Прабхупада однажды рассказал историю о силе экадаши. У Шрилы Прабхупады был друг мусульманин. Прабхупада пригласил его к себе на обед, они договорились о встрече на несколько недель вперёд. И вдруг Прабхупада взглянул на календарь и обнаружил: это же экадаши! В то время не было ни телефонов, ни Интернета, Прабхупада не мог просто позвонить и перенести обед. Прабхупада думал: «Мой друг придёт ко мне домой, но я не смогу приготовить ни рис, ни чапати, вообще сложно что-то приготовить на экадаши». И в назначенный день друг пришёл. Шрила Прабхупада встретил его словами: «Извините, всё что я могу предложить – это фрукты и овощи, сегодня экадаши». Мусульманин вздохнул с большим облегчением и сказал: «Я так счастлив! Я тоже соблюдаю экадаши! Я думал, что вы приготовите огромный пир, но сегодня экадаши, и я даже не знал что делать». Шрила Прабхупада был неким трансцедентальным Шерлоком Холмсом, он спросил: «Но вы же мусульманин, почему вы следуете экадаши?». Мусульманин ответил: «Однажды я шёл через лес и услышал смех, я пошёл на смех и увидел, что это была группа веселящихся приведений». Это история Шрилы Прабхупады, я лично её слышал, просто примите её как есть. Мусульманин спросил у привидений: «Почему вы смеётесь?» - «Завтра один богатый человек поедет на рынок на своей лошади, лошадь поскользнётся, мужчина упадёт с неё, разобьёт голову и умрёт. А поскольку он умрёт в огромных страданиях, то он присоединиться к нам». И на следующий день мусульманин пошёл на рынок, чтобы предупредить этого мужчину, но не успел - мужчина всё же умер. Через день мусульманин пошёл в лес, чтобы убедиться, что мужчина присоединился к привидениям. Но в лесу он услышал плач, он пошёл туда и увидел плачущих призраков. Мусульманин спросил: «Чего же вы плачете? Ведь всё произошло так, как вы планировали!». На что привидения ответили: «Нет, всё произошло не так как, мы планировали. Тот мужчина утром поругался со своей женой, он ушёл не позавтракав, и поскольку он не съел никаких злаковых в тот день, а это был экадаши – он стал освобождённым». «С того дня я и соблюдаю экадаши» - закончил мусульманин. Это была история Шрилы Прабхупады о том, почему нам следует соблюдать экадаши.

Е.С. Бадринарайана Свами.

----------


## Ruslan

> Е.С. Бадринарайана Свами


Вроде бы правильно: Бадринарайана дас Госвами, нет?

----------


## Дамир

> Шрила Прабхупада однажды рассказал историю о силе экадаши.
> 
> Е.С. Бадринарайана Свами.


 :good:

----------


## Ишана дас

Было бы хорошо создать петицию или что то ещё  , например,  видные люди общества просят что бы вывести бойни за пределы государственной поддержки. Пусть бойнями занимаются частные лица не на государственном уровне. Государство не должно участвовать в таких жутких программах.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

МОЛОЧНЫЕ ПРОДУКТЫ ОТ НЕЗАЩИЩЕННЫХ КОРОВ 
 "Об употреблении молочных продуктов с обычных ферм"

ВОПРОС: Коровок, после того как они состарятся, отправляют на бойню, телят отнимают и тоже на бойни, условия содержания коровок плохие - много грубости и насилия в их отношении. И получается даже с молочными продуктами все эти негативные переносятся в наше сознание, мы получаем эту карму? Тем более, что покупая молочные продукты, мы спонсируем этот бизнес. Понятно, что лучше всего покупать молоко и мол. продукты на вайшнавских фермах. Но если такой возможности нет, может быть лучше вообще не покупать такие, страшным образом полученные продукты? 

ОТВЕТ: Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху дает пример Шрилы Прабхупады. Когда Шрила Прабхупада прибыл в Америку, то он принимал в пищу молоко из магазина. То есть молоко, произведенное на обычных фермах. Место, время, обстоятельства. Когда нет возможности купить молоко с вайшнавских ферм, где практикуется ахимса, то Прабхупада советовал своим ученикам покупать то молоко, которое доступно, так высока ценность этого продукта. Молоко называют жидкой религией, оно способно питать разум. И мы принимаем молоко, но мы не просто его принимаем. Мы предлагаем его Кришне, и вкушаем Кришна-прасад - освященную пищу, которая не только сама чиста и свободна от кармы, но и способна очистить наше сознание от накопившихся греховных побуждений. 

Вот ответы Чайтанья Чандра Чарана прабху на похожие вопросы. 
1) "Лучше пить не магазинное молоко. Но если нет выбора, то все равно лучше пить магазинное, чем не пить вообще. Предлагайте его Кришне и принимайте как прасад." 
2) "Эти утверждения справедливы. Коров подвергают чудовищному насилию. С этим отношением к таким ценным животным нужно бороться. Нельзя мириться с бойнями и "производством" молока. Человек не может считаться человеком, пока совершает такие зверства. По закону кармы бойни животных переходят в бойни человеческие – войны. Так много крови проливается в мире. Это настоящая бойня. 

Однако, отказ от молока – это не выход из положения, а наоборот увеличение проблемы. Единственное, что связывает человека и корову с точки зрения ахимсы – это молоко и навоз. Заменить их на самом деле нечем. В Ведах утверждается, что молоко – это жидкая религия, подобно молоку матери, которому полноценной замены тоже нет. Это утверждение могут хорошо объяснить аюрведические доктора. Я не врач. 

Кроме этого, корова не может жить без заботы человека. Ей нужен кров, пища на зиму и защита от мясоедов. А самое главное, им нужна человеческая любовь. Тогда она сама с удовольствием дает человеку молоко, для нее это не проблема. Кормить человека – это ее предназначение. Сейчас человек стал врагом коров и быков, поэтому не хватает хорошего молока и навоза. В результате мозги у людей отравлены химикатами, а молоко не дает прежней силы интеллекту. Люди не понимают, что убивают собственную мать. 
Итак, если люди вообще не будут пить молоко, то на корову станут смотреть только как на источник мяса и станет еще хуже. Как здесь упоминалось, коровы еще живут какое-то время, пока дают молоко, а быкам вообще не дают этого права. Такие жестокие люди. Хотите крови? Но вот молоко коровы – это тоже ее кровь, трансформированная материнской любовью. Берите ее в форме молока, зачем убивать мирное животное, которое уже обеспечивает вас ценнейшей пищей?" Надеюсь, что это поможет вам сделать ваш собственный выбор в отношении молока. 

_Нитья-Навина деви даси_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

* Хари Шаури дас - Трансцендентный дневник 3*

фрагмент: Шрила Прабхупада продолжал: Все это делается благодаря Кришне. _Парасйа шактир вивидхайва шруйате._ Во всяком случае, вы должны думать о том, как усовершенствовать свою жизнь. Живите в естественных условиях, в деревне, взращивайте злаки, пасите коров и получайте от них молоко. Тогда у вас будет оставаться достаточно времени, чтобы повторять Харе Кришна. Простая жизнь, возвышенное мышление — идеальная жизнь. Надуманные потребности только усиливают вашу привязанность к комфорту.

Если же мы забываем о самом важном в этой жизни, тогда мы осознанно идем на самоубийство. Мы не говорим о том, что современная наука и технология бесполезны, но то, что цели, к которым они нас подталкивают, гибельны — это неопровержимый факт. — Он рассмеялся — Но мы не говорим об этом. Поэтому Чайтанья Махапрабху сформулировал основное и очень простое условие успеха — повторяйте мантру Харе Кришна. Даже если вам приходится работать на заводах и фабриках, вы можете повторять Харе Кришна. Что в этом плохого? Вы стоите за станком и повторяете Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе».

Повернувшись к Киртанананде Свами, он спросил, все ли преданные получают достаточное количество молока. Когда Махараджа ответил, что они берут «столько, сколько хотят», Прабхупада улыбнулся. «Если пить слишком много молока, то можно заработать желтуху. Молоко нужно пить в умеренных количествах — не меньше 250 грамм, но не больше полулитра. Не больше. Не нужно исходить из того, что если молока в избытке, то его нужно пить в неограниченных количествах. Хотя дети должны пить не менее полулитра в день. Если они будут пить молоко, то станут крепкими и здоровыми. Тогда их организм будет сильным, а разум ясным…

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шрила Прабхупада:
Если вы не сможете давать им (детям) коровье молоко, то дети будут рахитичными, не очень развитыми. Они должны пить достаточно молока!

_24 июля 1973, Лондон




Вопрос: Многие преданные отказываются употреблять молоко от незащищённых коров. Насколько оправдано такое сострадание и протест?
Ответ Прахладанады Свами: Если вы видите незащищённых коров, то защитите их. И у вас тогда будут миллионы коров, как у Кришны. В этом мире никто не защищён. Мы все не защищены. Не только коровы. Кто защищён? И коровы не повторяют Святые Имена. И какие - то коровы попадут на бойни. Мы можем давать святые Имена и возможность служения Кришне незащищённым живым существам. Мы же не откажем человеку в Сознании Кришны потому, что он не защищён? А почему коровам отказываем? Шрила Прабхупада ничего не говорил о незащищённых коровах и сам пил любое молоко от любой коровы...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

(фрагмент из беседы с учёными)

_Шрила Прабхупада:_ крши-го-ракшйа. Люди... Класс людей должен быть обучен сельскому хозяйству, выращивать зерновые и защищать коров. Защита коров означает, что вы получаете молоко в достаточном количестве, и из молока вы получаете так много питательных веществ, пищи полной витаминов.

_Д-р Харрап:_ Эта пища является полной сама по себе.
_
Шрила Прабхупада_: Да. Те, кто едят мясо, они могут есть других не важных животных, но корову нужно оберегать, даже с экономической точки зрения. Здесь говорится го-ракшйа го-ракшйа. Кришна здесь не говорит, "слон- ракшйа ракшйа". Слон это большое животное, и по крайней мере плоти там в 50 раз больше чем у коровы.. Но рекомендуется защита коров, потому что у неё чудесная пища, молоко, и из молока, вы можете приготовить сотни блюд, питательных, полных витаминов А и Д. Поэтому это рекомендуется, го-ракшйа го-ракшйа. Это не так, что мясоедение надо остановить. Мясоеды могут убивать неважных животных, но не убивать животных, т.е. коров. И кроме этого, с моральной точки зрения, мы пьём молоко от коров, поэтому она является матерью.

В соответствии с ведическим пониманием есть семь матерей...

_Мадхудвиша:_ Ещё одно, что мы хотели бы упомянуть, как говорит наш духовный учитель, есть определённая связь, в соответствии с ведическими писаниями, связь между потреблением молока и развитием тонких тканей мозга..
Тонкие ткани мозга необходимы для того, чтобы справляться с проблемами этого века и дня. А не так, что если я просто не соглашусь с вами, то мы будем просто сражаться. Должны быть тонкие ткани мозга для того, чтобы говорить, «Давайте сядем и поговорим вместе». И мы говорим, не мы, но в соответствии с писаниями, есть определённая связь между потреблением молока, не только молока, но сыра и всех разных молочных продуктов, потребление молочных продуктов и развитием необходимого разума. Вот почему, как сказал наш духовный учитель, высоко разумные люди Индии жили в основном, не просто пили молоко, но всё, что они ели, было приготовлено в молочных продуктах. Овощи. Рис, даже если рис варили, туда добавляли молоко, в рис клали молоко. Поэтому это подобно неизбежной сущности в диете, не только с точки зрения вкуса, но на самом деле из отношения между физическим и метафизическим прогрессом.

_Шрила Прабхупада_: И тысячи тон гхи, очищенного масла предлагались на ягье. Дым создавал своего рода облако, которое очень благоприятно для сельского хозяйства.

https://vedatext.ru/folio/besedi/bes...a-1974-melburn

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Молоко пей дважды в день: утром и вечером. Поздно вечером не ешь._ 

Прежде всего, я беспокоюсь, что ты плохо питаешься. Это нужно немедленно исправить. Пожалуйста, перестань есть дал и специи. Вареные овощи, рис и несколько чапати. Масло клади в тарелку, и только такое количество, которое необходимо для придания вкуса. Молоко пей дважды в день: утром и вечером. Поздно вечером не ешь. В начале вечера можешь есть фрукты.
 Принимай какую-нибудь таблетку для пищеварения после каждой основательной еды. Думаю, можно принимать таблетки соды с мятой. Прежде всего, заботься о здоровье. Это указание предназначено не только для тебя, но и для всех моих благородных сыновей. Я старый человек, я могу умереть или еще пожить — это неважно. Но ты должен жить долго, чтобы развивать Движение сознания Кришны. 

_письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Раяраме, 21 декабря 1967_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Е.С. Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами:
_Это хорошо, что веганы не хотят причинять боль коровам, но проблема в том, что они упускают духовную составляющую. Вы берете молоко коровы, в каких бы условиях она ни находилась, вы предлагаете его Кришне, и корова получает благо. Как например вы покупаете рис, готовите его и предлагаете Кришне. Те дживы, которые были в теле рисовых растений, получают благо... Преданное служение более могущественное, чем нам кажется. 
Корова все равно дает молоко, ее все равно съедят, поэтому если вы предложите ее молоко Кришне, она получит благо. Может быть это не изменит условий ее существования, но веганизм это также не изменит. Если мы не покупаем молоко, то это не значит, что люди перестали покупать бургеры, поэтому коров могут убивать еще быстрее, даже не ждать пока они будут давать молоко. Если молоко перестанет приносить прибыль, то они закроют эту отрасль. 
 Если правда эти люди (веганы) заботились бы о коровах, они бы покупали органическое молоко от защищенных коров. Тогда бизнесмены бы видели какая часть рынка становится популярней и развивали бы ее. Это все вопрос денег. 

_Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами, Семинар по Бхагавад-гите, 2011, Майапур_

----------

